# ??  Alarmanlage/Überwachung mit Siemens LOGO!  ??



## ichbins (27 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie zu sehen, bin ich ganz neu im Forum und habe auch gleich eine Frage.

Ich soll für meinen Chef ein LOGO!-Programm erstellen.
(Da ich noch nie eine LOGO! in der Hand hatte, ein echtes Problem)

Aufgabe:
- Es sollen 5 Räume mit je einem 360-Grad-Bewegungsmelder                ausgestattet werden (Deckenmitte).

- Alle Bewegungsmelder werden zentral über einen Eingang (Schlüsselschalter) 'scharfgeschaltet'.

- Nun wird es ernst=> 'Cheffchen' möchte folgende Überwachung ausgewertet haben: Es soll die Verweildauer pro Raum, sowie die Reihenfolge der 'Raumbetretung' protokolliert werden.

Beispiel:
Person betritt den Raum1, geht in den Raum3, dann in den Raum2, dann Raum5 und dann Raum 4 und geht zurück durch Raum5, Raum2, Raum1 Wie auch immer) bla, bla, bla...

Um wieviel Uhr wurde welcher Raum wie lange betreten?
Wie lange war die Person in jedem einzelnen Raum?
Wie war die Raumfolge?

Wie können die Daten angezeigt oder ausgelesen werden?
etc...

Der Alarm-Ausgang soll eine superfette Hupe (Schiffsnebelhorn) ansteuern.


Ist so eine Aufgabe überhaupt mit einer LOGO! lösbar?
In den nächsten Tagen stellt mir mein Chef einen LOGO!-Einsteigerkoffer auf die Werkbank. 

Unter uns: (mein Chef ist ein wenig schizophren):sw8:

Wer kann helfen??

Gruß
ichbins


----------



## Solaris (27 Mai 2008)

Wo soll die LOGO die Daten denn alle hinspeichern? Für soetwas gibt es Zutrittskontrollanlagen, die speichern dann auch alle Chefwünsche.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wo soll die LOGO die Daten denn alle hinspeichern?



in einen externen speicher über den ausgang der logo und multigeplexten daten


----------



## Kieler (27 Mai 2008)

*nix Logo*

Der Einsatz einer Logo scheint mir für die Aufgabe nicht "logisch". Irgendwo müssen die Ergebnisse Deiner Auswertung ja hin. Also Panel oder PC. Eine kleine SPS wäre hier sicherlich sinnvoller. Kannst Dir ja mal bei Vipa die 100terter Baureihe ansehen. Auch recht günstig und früher war auch die Software dabei.

Kieler


----------



## ichbins (29 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten.

@vierlagig: Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Daten extern abzulegen (evtl. Speichererweiterung an der LOGO!)?

Gruß
ichbins


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Mai 2008)

hallo,
der 4l wollte dich etwas auf den arm nehmen , wenn du dauernt einen rechner an die logo koppeln kannst hilft ein datenlogger für die logo, und den gibt es hier:http://www.automation.siemens.com/f...px?PostID=44202&44202&Language=de&PageIndex=1
die daten kannst du später in excel aufarbeiten. die logo kann fast alles *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (29 Mai 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> der 4l wollte dich etwas auf den arm nehmen



ich? nie! 



lorenz2512 schrieb:


> , wenn du dauernt einen rechner an die logo koppeln kannst hilft ein datenlogger für die logo, und den gibt es hier:http://www.automation.siemens.com/f...px?PostID=44202&44202&Language=de&PageIndex=1
> die daten kannst du später in excel aufarbeiten.



das ist ja mal komfortabel  ... wie is das eigentlich mit der LOGO! 6 lori? hat die dann nicht sowas wie einen speicher wo sie doch schon ein Panel bekommen hat?


lorenz2512 schrieb:


> die logo kann fast alles *ROFL*



du lachst bestimmt wegen dem fast ... die LOGO! kann alles!  und man kann sie auch vernetzen und somit vielleicht ein paar logos als speicher verwenden, man muß sich nur ein datenformat überlegen, welches seriell einfach zu übertragen ist


----------



## maxmax (30 Mai 2008)

Und was passiert wenn 2 in den Raum 1 gehen, sich den trennen, einer läuft in Raum 2, einer in 3 ??


----------



## mariob (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
für sowas gibt es Implantattransponder, die werden bei Rindviechern hinter dem Ohr eingeschossen, da kann man dann anhand der Nummer rauskriegen wo wer ist. Gibts übrigens auch mit internen EEprom, die sind im Antennenfeld programmierbar. Nur mit dem Einschießen muß sich halt erstmal jemand zum Üben finden.

Mario


----------



## TommyG (31 Mai 2008)

Noch eine Idee:

eine Logo mit 8 Outputs, einer steuert eine mechanischen Zeitstempel, das große ODER den Diagrammschreiber und die anderen Ausgänge je einen Stift...

//Ironie aus...

Das mit dem Datenlogger könnte eine gute Lösung sein, die endgültige Auswertung bleibt Hirnschmalz. Eine fertige Erfassung dürfte fast die Zuverlässigste Sache sein..

Aber zum Üben/ Spielen... Why not...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## GLT (1 Juni 2008)

Ne echte Alarmanlage wird das ohnehin nicht werden wegen VdS 

Läuft in der Fa ohnehin ein Rechner permanent? Dann würd ich Eingangs-/Relaiskarten für den Rechner nehmen; diese lassen sich mittels VB(A) ansprechen - Auswertung dann z.B. mit Excel/Access.

Da dein Chef lt. deiner Aussage ohnehin etwas "seltsam" ist - empfehle ihm ein Zugangskontrollsystem, da kann er auch mit Zugangsberechtigungen "spielen".


----------



## Solaris (2 Juni 2008)

> Der Alarm-Ausgang soll eine superfette Hupe (Schiffsnebelhorn) ansteuern.


 
Egal wie die Detail-Lösung aussieht, diese Baugruppe muß auf jeden Fall in das Büro vom Chef, in Ohrhöhe.


----------

